# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Có bác nào ở Hải Phòng biết chỗ nào bán nhôm định hình không ạ.

## h4iphongfc

Em lòng vòng quanh chợ sắt với mấy đường lớn hỏi mà không thấy đâu bán.

----------


## thanhduongjp

Đâu nhất thiết phải mua ở Hải Phòng, bạn mua qua mạng nhờ họ ship qua là được
Mua thế tiện hơn ấy chứ

----------


## biết tuốt

mình ở hà nội , có cần nhiều k? gửi xe cho

----------


## h4iphongfc

> mình ở hà nội , có cần nhiều k? gửi xe cho


Em cần 7m5 nhôm 20*40

----------


## h4iphongfc

> Đâu nhất thiết phải mua ở Hải Phòng, bạn mua qua mạng nhờ họ ship qua là được
> Mua thế tiện hơn ấy chứ


e sợ các bác ấy ngại chuyển thôi ạ

----------


## Minhhp

cụ chủ không biết đã tìm dc chỗ bán nhôm định hình ở hp chưa?

----------


## xuanhoa84

ban ra 03 lach trau y nhe

----------

